
What technology do they use to have Android/iOS emulator in web browser? - airswimmer
They are online Android&#x2F;iOS emulators in browser. 
They are Manymo http:&#x2F;&#x2F;manymo.com and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appetize.io .<p>Do you know how to implement a website like that? And what computer hardware should be using?<p>Should we run an actual Android&#x2F;iOS phone behind?<p>Welcome to talk!
======
informatimago
I don't know about those emulators (probably they run the emulator on a
powerful server and just send the display to the web browser); but emulators
are just virtual machines, that is, mere programs, and web browsers can be
programmed in JavaScript. So there, you have a X86 emulator written in
JavaScript, running on your browser, and booting linux, and any linux programs
you care to run on it:

[http://bellard.org/jslinux/](http://bellard.org/jslinux/)

~~~
airswimmer
If there were virtual machines behind the web pages, every time user would
create an emulator for testing.

How powerful those servers should be? You know, even on a plain PC, it would
take dozens of seconds and 512MB/1GB+ RAM to boot.

If they did what you assume, the powerful PC should be very powerful.

And in the frontend-programming, the webpage can talk with VMs in Ajax or
persistent socket connection, e.g. TCP connection via websockets. And the
message protocol for persistence can be specific.

"jslinux" uses ajax to fetch binary from server and runs it locally in web
browser. It does not need any internet connection after that. The JS VM
actually runs in your browser other than from any server. I think this is
different from what [http://manymo.com](http://manymo.com) does.

Here's is the picture. [http://imgur.com/XRvvw8N](http://imgur.com/XRvvw8N)

